# Period sex, yes or no?



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

Just curious how many men out there will have sex during a woman's period. For many women this is OUR time to get rejected.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

good time as any


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We happily had sex _every _day for years - there were no exceptions (barring a real illness for either of us).


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

No eff'ing way! I can wait
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

Welllllll, yes. My wife seems to be more aggressive around this time aunt flo visits. It's different, but still very enjoyable.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Absolutely not for me.

I did it once with another woman [ on her final two days ] when I was single ,and didn't like it.
My nose is extremely sensitive and I pick up scents very easily.
My wife says that I'm like an animal in that [ and a few other ] respect. 
[ lol.]
I love the scent of a woman ,but I don't like the scent of blood.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Kudos to those who can but not me. My horse gets left in the stable for a while when it's her time.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes any time, My experience is it is pretty common for women to be a bit hornier around that time. That is just another part of her body and I like every bit of her.


----------



## honeysuckle (Feb 23, 2014)

totallywarped said:


> Just curious how many men out there will have sex during a woman's period. For many women this is OUR time to get rejected.


Depends how heavy lots of blood its a no
Something & nothing then that's Mr honeysuckle's decision,after all I am used to it.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Hubby and I will pass and patiently wait for the week. 

Besides i really dont mind giving him a BJ where there wont be any mess left at all hhmmmmmm


----------



## johnAdams (May 22, 2013)

Her period never slowed us down


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Period sex doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

totallywarped said:


> Just curious how many men out there will have sex during a woman's period. For many women this is OUR time to get rejected.


In my experience, women are often reluctant during that period.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

It wouldn't bother me, but it's a no-go for the wife.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> It wouldn't bother me, but it's a no-go for the wife.


Same here.


----------



## HeartInPieces (Sep 13, 2013)

Me and hubby have no problem with it. We usually only do it in the shower so we don’t have to worry about a mess to clean up afterwards.

We both love sex too much to let that stop us


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm 42, so I've tried it. The texture changes during that time and it's messy if you catch it during heavy flow, so it's just not as fun. Plus the scent may not be as pleasant.

I can wait around it, giving her several days sexless. Fine by me.

But if there was a babe who would only do it on her period for fear of pregnancy and that was my choice to take it then or never, then I'd be having period sex.

It's just not my favorite thing to do.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I voted yes anytime. Although there were some times when she was very heavy flow we missed.
Biggest problem was she would try to get me off some other way, get excited herself and wham bam thank you m'am.

Not a problem now as she has gone through menopause.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> I voted yes anytime. Although there were some times when she was very heavy flow we missed.
> Biggest problem was she would try to get me off some other way, get excited herself and wham bam thank you m'am.
> 
> Not a problem now as she has gone through menopause.


I didn't say a generous babe who would would provide a BJ or HJ because of the period would be turned down at all. That's a great act of selflessness, love it.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes. Never fails, I'll start or be in the middle when my husband gets home from being gone for several days for work.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Pre-menopause it was never really an issue--business as usual. She said sex helped relieve cramping.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

One of the biggest problems for me around period time, especially early in the marriage, is that I would never know if Attila the Hun or Priscilla the sex starved Nun was going to show up!


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> One of the biggest problems for me around period time, especially early in the marriage, is that I would never know if Attila the Hun or Priscilla the sex starved Nun was going to show up!


You had game enough for either one, right?


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I agree! It did help with cramps


Those were the days...


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Philat said:


> You had game enough for either one, right?


To be honest Attila was just impossible to deal with sometimes.


----------



## Kendall (Feb 6, 2014)

My husband and I love to have sex during my period. I'm more horny then, and my husband doesn't mind one bit.

We're adventurous.


----------



## Flyfisherman13 (Sep 23, 2013)

I dont mind sex during my wifes period but she doesnt. The last few years she has dealt with long, painfull, messy periods that really screwed up our sex lives. She just had a hyterectomy so we are both excited to not have to deal with aunt flow anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

No way! Those 4-ish days are 'me' time, LOL. 
I do try to make up for it with other things, though.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Period sex is always on the menu. I'm hornier at that time. When I tell my husband I'm got my period, he just shrugs his shoulders and says "so?" I absolutely love him for it especially after hearing some of the reactions from some men on TAM. I see it as him accepting me fully and taking care of my high L needs at that time.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Red towels and shower sex...not a problem!


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

treyvion said:


> *I'm 42, so I've tried it. The texture changes during that time and it's messy if you catch it during heavy flow, so it's just not as fun. Plus the scent may not be as pleasant.
> 
> I can wait around it, giving her several days sexless. Fine by me.*


I agree with Treyvion. I'm not repelled by it, but it definitely changes the texture and feeling. I'd rather wait.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> One of the biggest problems for me around period time, especially early in the marriage, is that I would never know if Attila the Hun or Priscilla the sex starved Nun was going to show up!



You know I've heard other men , and sometimes women talk about this.
But my wife has NEVER had PMS , mood swings or extra drive around her period. Her only symptoms were soreness in the breasts and bloating. [ I think she looked sexier bloated]
She didn't have menstrual cramps either.
Her period always came on the exact day. It was always predictable.

I know it sounds weird.

Now that she's peri , the only thing that has changed is that her drive has increased significantly and her period is now very irregular. Skips a couple months sometimes.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> You know I've heard other men , and sometimes women talk about this.
> But my wife has NEVER had PMS , mood swings or extra drive around her period. Her only symptoms were soreness in the breasts and bloating. [ I think she looked sexier bloated]
> She didn't have menstrual cramps either.
> Her period always came on the exact day. It was always predictable.
> ...


Peeps are different aren't they! 

I'd either be hunted down for sex or just plain hunted down for the kill.

:rofl:

Obviously I hope people realise I am exaggerating a bit but you get the idea.

Definitely her drive kicked in at Peri, has dipped considerably with full menopause but is now showing signs of recovery.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

My thoughts on the subject...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Unless she was having a gusher it was never a problem for me.

Women have more of a problem with it than men do. 

After having field dressed several elk and deer in my years hunting, often getting drenched chest to ankle in nasty smelly animal blood and viscera, a little lady blood on me is no issue at all... believe me.


----------



## usplus5 (Mar 2, 2014)

first marriage, husband said noooo. this time around when i had a period... (havent for the past 35 weeks as a LO is on the way) he didn't mind. but on he real heavy days and I'm the one who says no he always get a BJ to hold him over. some kind of sex has been a everyday thing for us since the day we said "I Do." and i'm not gonna let Aunt Flo stop that


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

If my wife hit on me for sex during her period (or any other time) I would do my absolute.best to please get. She doesn't , I don't initiate during that time. Everybody must be happy surely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I've said to my wifee, lets have sex in the shower during your time of the month. I've heard its soothing and you'll be clean. She still told me no, wait until its over with. I'm game but she isn't. I'd like to try it, just because we can do something new and different together. Instead, I get the one BJ for that week. Got to respect her feelings and wishes on the matter and I haven't brought it up again.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm very happy my husband is one of those who is Happily UP for it...never did this until 5 yrs ago... but then I was on a sex high and that didn't stop when my monthly came, felt like I was going to die if I didn't get it (awful exaggeration I know)... so he just says "Get the towel baby!"... and we've been doing it ever since...not heavy heavy.... but some light bleeding.. Oh yeah..

Then I tell him he can't look and I clean him all up.. He's a trooper... and when it's too heavy, he gets a BJ to the finish...


----------



## justfabulous (Feb 9, 2014)

If freshly bathed or just out of the shower there is really no odor - so that's they way we do it. But only when there is no severe cramping/ heavy flow. With mild cramping, the muscle contractions during O do actually relieve the cramps (an argument my husband never fails to put forth to persuade me to do it on those days  We use a dark towel on the bed, keep some tissues handy, and then both have a quick shower right after. We actually began doing it during my period way back in the early days of our relationship (My guy's big idea), back when we were like 18, because we could do it without protection knowing there was NO chance of me getting pregnant. So my guy looked at it as his 'have sex for free' card - and he liked to play that card every chance he got. (Of course, it should be noted that this is not true for everyone - some woman *can* get pregnant during their period - depends on the exact details of the way their cycles work). These days we don't always do it during my period, but if we both want it, we certainly don't let that stop us.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep, that's why you keep the old towels around...darker colors preferred lol. It never bothered me a bit. If she's game I'm game!


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Everything tastes better with a bit of ketchup.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

MissFroggie said:


> I usually bleed from sex anyway so any partner of mine would have to be okay with a bit of blood or they'd never get it lol


Not to threadjack, but why do you bleed from sex? Is it a lubrication issue?


----------



## secret10 (Feb 12, 2014)

CuddleBug, you shouldn't stop trying if you want to. I always tell my dh no because I think it bothers him. If he persisted through more than 1 or 2 of my not so serious 'no' I would say yes. It's really only that I think he thinks it's gross. It has happened a few times, but not usually and it doesn't last long enough to matter anyway. I agree about what another posted about it relieving cramps too. I always take advantage of that when cramping before it comes. It makes a lot of cramps in a short time and then it stops. That's definitely a benefit. Shower sounds great, but we haven't ever figured that one out.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sandfly said:


> Everything tastes better with a bit of ketchup.


Get thee to therapy dude.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Always down for it although I don't like it as much as non-period sex.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

My wife hasn't had a period since 2009. :smthumbup:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> My wife hasn't had a period since 2009. :smthumbup:


Neither have I.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Neither have I.


:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Re: Period sex, yes or no?*



bandit.45 said:


> Neither have I.


LOL!!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

We use to especially when we were trying to conceive. We mentioned it to Dr and she said try to abstain for all the reasons you usually hear so we stopped. It's not completely off the table but since I had a baby I only had 2 cycles and he was out of town both times. It really helps cramps though.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Hilarious, Miss Froggie. A few years ago my husband was on a flight to Tel Aviv and there were some Orthodox Jews on board. They actually asked the flight attendants if they were menstruating, and if so, they could not accept food from them.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes, but she prefers to an*l during period.


----------

